# The Best Semi Automatic Hunting Rifle



## mountainstreams

Whats everyone's opinion, which new Semi-Automatic rifle out in the market is the best, in your opinion?
-Browning BAR
-Remington Model 750
-Winchester SXR
-Benelli R1
-Ruger Mini 14


----------



## Bax*

I think that two of these need to be in their own category. These rifles are designed for specific different uses. The Mini-14 cant really be compared to a Browning BAR because the BAR is more of a big-game rifle, and the Mini-14 (unless you are speaking about the Mini-30)is more of a varmint rifle. As far as the Mini-14 is concerned, I would call it the most reliable and least likely to foul up. But it isnt the most accurate rifle out there IMO (but if you can come up with the right handload they can be improved upon, and I am speaking from experience) The Benelli is not a common one to run into so I cant weigh in, and the WInchester SXR is the same as the FNAR which is the same as the BAR (all same parent company) so that would be like comparing apples to apples. (The Winchester, FN, and Browning all are based off of the same concept/system originally inspired by the BAR. All of which are well built)

So I guess my question to you is what is your intended use? Then we can give you more info

I hope this didnt seem like I was coming down on you. I just want to make it clear that these rifles have different uses/purposes


----------



## Loke

What are you hunting? 
For varmints----AR15
Larger game----AR10


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> What are you hunting?
> For varmints----AR15
> Larger game----AR10


way to go Loke! Just sum it up why don't you? :lol:

Well said


----------



## Gee LeDouche

Bax* said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you hunting?
> For varmints----AR15
> Larger game----AR10
> 
> 
> 
> way to go Loke! Just sum it up why don't you? :lol:
> 
> Well said
Click to expand...

I dunno.. I'm a fan of the M1A for big stuff.


----------



## Loke

For the really big stuff----Barrett M82A1


----------



## yfzduner450

I was think Barrett 50 cal for really big game!!


----------



## natureboy

I would have to choose the Benelli R1, it manages recoil very well, very solid action, and the gun feels great coming up to the shoulder, good ergonomics.

-welcome to the forum "mountianstreams"


----------



## Mojo1

I have had 4 of older style BAR's (30-06, 270, 7mm MAG, 338 Mag) through the years, all grouped well, of these my 7mm was the best shooter, it rivaled my bolt guns, only BAR that gave what I considered so-so accuracy was the 338. I've never had a jam in any of mine. They are long and heavy when compared to most bolt guns.
My 7mm makes every big game hunt as my backup gun.

I have collected a complete set (all calibers) of the Remington 742 models; however, they simply cannot match the BAR's for accuracy or reliability in my experience. They worked very well for the hunting back home, but I do not consider them to be a western hunting rifle.

For big game hunting in Utah, the Mini-14 should not even be considered, besides most states limit those high capacity rifles to less than 7 rounds if you big game hunting. 

You will be able to pick up a rifle/caliber combo much better suited for big game hunting a lot cheaper than you will find a Mini-14 or AR. check KSL, they are always some good deals on there.


----------



## Frisco Pete

The Browning BAR is the best semi-automatic hunting rifle. Accuracy, reliability, weight, caliber choice (including magnums) the BAR has in good balance. Caliber choice is the best in the field.

As mentioned, the FN FNAR and Winchester SX-AR are tactical modifications of the Browning BAR. So they fall in the same category, but with less caliber choice etc. However they are good and very accurate hunting rifles - I know a guy in Idaho that used one (FNAR) for his mule deer last year and will do so again. I would certainly get the lighter 20" barrel version of the FNAR if hunting was to be the focus. The BAR is well proven and been around since 1967 and is available at a lot of places in a lot of good calibers. I prefer the short-action versions.

The Remington 742/7400 series doesn't really compare to the BAR. It has a high wear rate on some parts, is known to be a gunsmith nightmare and should only see gentle once-a-year use.

The Benelli R1 is a rarer bird. Will it be around in a few years or will it be gone from the scene like the good HK (770, 940, HKSL7) semi-auto hunting rifle of a couple of decades ago or so?

The Ruger Mini-14 has just been upgraded, but its still no match for an AR15 and the cheap price of extra hi-cap mags favors the AR15. Not to mention it's versatility and mod-ability. Those Ruger mags add up quick in price.

The AR10 is good, but most can be heavy - which can be an issue hunting - and ones in non-.308 calibers can be fussy or problematic at times. Accuracy in normally very good. The AR10 platform is improving, but I'm not positive it is there yet. I'm not saying its bad... just some niggling doubts. If Loke wants to put one in my hands for a trial, then


----------



## Loke

Loke would love to have one to put in your hands for a trial. 
Now if my wife could find a job, then I could get one or two, after the new truck, which is after the bills, kid's drum corps, mission, college, etc. etc. etc. 





Does anyone have an AR10 they would like to loan me?


----------



## Frisco Pete

Yeah, I hear ya there... I actually have a StG58 .308 (_Austrian FAL_) on order from DSA - that has been on order since last May... :roll: 
So I would like to have my _own_ semi-auto for a trial!
DSA builds good stuff, but they are slow in good times and the Obama-factor last year put them into a glacier-like state.


----------



## Nalgi

*Geez it's Utah*

It has to be the BAR!


----------



## mountainstreams

I bought the BAR in a 300 Win. Mag. Today, what an amazing day! Can't wait to get out and shoot it. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Bax*

I'm interested in hearing a report on your rifle. Let us know how you like it


----------

